# pls help..new to working outside my country



## confusedmd (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi I am a physician with specialization in obstetrics and gynecology. I havebeen in the practice of obgyn for 10years now . I got an offer from a hospital in ajman, total salary is 16, ooo dhs with a housing(1bedroom furnished) and transportation provision. Electricity telephone etc will be on the employees account. I am married with 3 kids(14, 7 and 1yo), doing quite well in the Philippines. As a mother I would want to earn more for my kids and save for the future. Working abroad is a new thing to me, it would be nice if some of you could share your insights regarding the offer and if I my family would be in a better place with their offer. I have passed the mministry of health exam for general practice of medicine. What should i bargain with my employer if the salary isnt that good.thanks for the help


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

how will you live in a 1 bed apartment with 3 kids?
16000 Dhs when converted to pesos may seem a lot, but can get over pretty quickly in UAE - however, Ajman is a cheaper place than Dubai or Abu Dhabi. 
The school fees can also be a big chunk of expenses, so make sure that your employer covers that.


----------



## confusedmd (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you for the kind reply. People or employers in uae are open to bargaining ?, I live in a 3 bedroom house here. What are the things that I should bargain with them, the contract they sent me includes basic salary, accomkodation transpompaid leave. Therecwas no mention of childrens allowance or education or insurance.


----------



## confusedmd (Jul 8, 2013)

Any idea as to how much a general practice physician should be recieving as salary?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

No idea how much you should be expecting, but 
1. Employers are generally open to negotiating. Also, if you have the background as you claim you do, you should not compromise.
2. Ask for housing, fees, medical insurance etc. Though catered towards Dubai, look at this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html


----------



## confusedmd (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks for the advise


----------



## Sam.MNL (Jul 2, 2013)

confusedmd said:


> Hi I am a physician with specialization in obstetrics and gynecology. I havebeen in the practice of obgyn for 10years now . I got an offer from a hospital in ajman, total salary is 16, ooo dhs with a housing(1bedroom furnished) and transportation provision. Electricity telephone etc will be on the employees account. I am married with 3 kids(14, 7 and 1yo), doing quite well in the Philippines. As a mother I would want to earn more for my kids and save for the future. Working abroad is a new thing to me, it would be nice if some of you could share your insights regarding the offer and if I my family would be in a better place with their offer. I have passed the mministry of health exam for general practice of medicine. What should i bargain with my employer if the salary isnt that good.thanks for the help


My Honest Opinion Simply - NO. 
It is not a wise decision po. 
You need to ask for at-least a 2BR and transportation/education allowances.
Bonus is also not mentioned as well. 
I can smell the earning and cost for you here in Philippines. 
If you say that you are doing well in Manila with all your needs and saving then its not a wise decision for 16k dhms. Unless you are living in Cebu or Davao. 
The 16k which they had offered a month is good for 1 person. You can save more than rest since you have been provided with housing 
In UAE 30 to 40% of your income goes to it. 
And the yearly home leave, tickets are not mentioned as well. 

Thanks
S....


----------

